# Question on '65 fender clips (inner and outer)



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am just starting to put things back together, and having trouble figuring out the right connectors to use to mate the front inner fender to the outer fender. I purchased what I thought was a complete kit of connectors for the front, but none of the supplied bolt/clip combinations seem to work. These are the blind fasteners that have a square hole on the inner fender to attach a clip to. The metal spring clips I have are not long enough and I can't seem to find these called out in my restoration guide. Any ideas/pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Did you start with these two...Les


----------



## twomedicine1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ames performance part numbers C107G for the plastic clip and bolt for mounting the ineer to the outer U clips for the fender to the top of the well are 1 inch long. Same clips for the front of the well to the radiator support. There are two types of fender wells One has nuts welded into the well top and the other has holes which require the U clip and bolt All can be purchased but if you took it apart I would bet you have them.
Steve


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I think the Ames part is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those u-clip nuts can be bought at NAPA~ part # 665-1461.


----------

